# Walnut NFL football?



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

I want to turn/carve a football. A football has 4-sides/panels, so I want to glue up 4 pieces 3-1/2" square to make the piece. Then turn, and use the glue lines to carve in the seams. I will make the lacing out of copper.

I am having trouble finding dry walnut this thick, I do not want to glue up thinner pieces to get to the 3-1/2" size. 

I have been offered FRESH CUT walnut, but am concerned with splitting.

Does anyone know of a supplier for my needs? I need 4 pieces 3-1/2" square X 14", or a 3-1/2" square X 50" net. Could also use a slab 3-1/2" X 14" square.

Thank You,

Dale in indy


----------



## knika (Jan 15, 2012)

Try this guy. You may have to contact him for special sizes. I get kiln dried black walnut from him.

Jack

http://www.gvwp.net/


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

I had tried him, he could glue up several pieces, but that won't work, I could do that, but NO...., not this project. 

I have a note to Hartzell hardwood, hoping they can help, and also TREEKILLER20, he is a big Ebay seller.

Thanks though,

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

I haven't found a supplier of DRIED WALNT approx. 3-1/2" square X 14". Need at least 4 pieces.

I can't glue up to get to the 3-1/2".

Hoping someone has purchased dried walnut in THICK form.

Thank You.

Dale in Indy


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Could you use 8/4 walnut and miter the sides then glue them to a core and turn that. The glue joint would be on the corner, after it is turned it should look like you want.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Wouldn't the CORE show up on the ends as a square?, maybe I'm not following you right?

Dale in Indy


----------



## dartman (Oct 12, 2012)

I like the Idea of turning a football and I say Why not.I turned a few wooden wine bottles from 
an old historic building that was torn down.They were given to friends and family members 
who are from town and have fond memories of the building.


----------



## dartman (Oct 12, 2012)

I had another thought about it.Maybe you could inlay leather for the laces.It could contrast 
the wood.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Copper and walnut look wonderful together, also don't want it to look/feel like the REAL thing.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Tonight I heard from a supplier that DOES have 4" thick walnut, and will get back with me early next week. 

As soon as I know more I will post who the supplier is, etc. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

I found some black walnut. It is part of an old fireplace mantel. It is 4"plus X 8"plus x 30", so this will work for my NFL size football turning. Lacing will be hammered copper.

I haven't received permission to reveal the supplier, but hope to soon. The price is $75.00 plus shipping, and I'm go with that.

So when I received the walnut, I will photo and start the build postings. Should be a fun piece to make, FUN IS SO GOOD!

Dale in Indy

P.S. On another NOTE: Yesterday our local Central Indiana WoodWorkers group held the Christmas PICK & PACK toys session. During the year members made over 8,400 wood toys for needy children. Toys for both Girls, and Boys, NICE TOYS.

Approx. 75 members, MEN and LADIES showed up at a warehouse to PICK and PACK the toys. It was a very organized process, took approx 4 hours, and all left feeling so good to be of so much help to the children. 

Sharon and I were/are so proud of this effort.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

The thick walnut is coming from MILWAUKEE WOODWORKS. He posts on the site, but mostly in the SAW MILLING SECTION.

I wanted his permission before I shared his company, and he said YES. 

Allen is great to work with,

Dale in Indy


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

This sounds like a very fun project. I'm looking forward to photos.


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

Masterjer said:


> This sounds like a very fun project. I'm looking forward to photos.


Me too! Sounds very cool. 

Can I talk you into using a contrasting wood in your layup to simulate the slightly darker areas where the seams are?


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

I expect the walnut to arrive in a few days, then with some scraps I will do some testing. I had/have thought about such, but I am thinking shadows may provide that look as well.

We will see. I will photo and post each step, and a photo book will be given with the finished product. 

Thanks,

Dale in Indy


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

smithbrother said:


> Wouldn't the CORE show up on the ends as a square?, maybe I'm not following you right?
> 
> Dale in Indy


Yes it would, I hadn't thought about the ends.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

I am hoping the thick walnut will be here early next week, then the project will begin.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*walnut football*

Hello, 

The slab has been shipped, should be here in Indy this week. 

It is BIGGER than picture shows. 

4" thick, 8"+ wide, and 60"+ long. 

So soon I will start the build pictures. I worked out a deal where as I purchased the whole slab, this way I will have enough to do the football, and a very nice chunk left. Always need WALNUT, huh.

Dale in Indy


----------



## silva (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm really excited to see how this turns out! Keep the pics coming as you work.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

silva, maybe it will SPIRAL, maybe......

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*walnut football*

Wood didn't arrive today, may be tomorrow, but Thursday is best bet. 

A friend loaned me an NFL football, so have taken measurements, and made a contour template, so can't wait to BEGIN, 

Dale in Indy 

P.S. Had a couple ash trees removed yesterday, just took 2 hours to have them down, and cut for firewood.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*walnut football*

Ok, the walnut slab arrived today. 

Man oh man, I hate to cut this baby/monster up..... 4" X 8+" X 61".

HEY, if you need some special wood, please contact Allen at MilwaukeeWoodworks. He was/is SUPER to work with, tells it like it is, and is quick to ship. I give him a 5-star rating. 

Dale in Indy 

I have a full plate, folks say, DALE, YOU ARE RETIRED, NO WONDER YOU GET SO MUCH DONE, well, ain't that simple, I have customers to attend, and family that LOVES for me to make things for them, so won't be posting this build everyday, but will keep you informed.

Thanks for viewing, YOU ARE MY INSPIRATION.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

From now on posts will appear within PROJECT SHOWCASE section. 

Just posted a few minutes ago.

Thank You,

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Just posted update, and pic's in SHOW section,

Thank You,

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Nfl football build*

Just posted pictures in the PROJECT SHOWCASE section,

Thank,

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Nfl football build*

Ok, I just posted comments and a pic. in the PROJECT SHOWCASE section. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Nfl football build*

I would be very interested in hearing from YOU turners regarding the FLOATING contour jig that I am making.

I shaped the 1/4" plywood to the actual football contour, then marked of 1/2" fingers. Each finger will be on a separate hinge/pin so that it is independent of each other. The center of the wood turning has been sized to the correct diameter of a football. I will mount my floating contour gauge parallel to the football, the fingers will be on the back side, and lay on the wood, then as I work from the center out, the fingers will fall into place at the proper approx. diameter. A rest will be in place to assure they don't fall all the way down. 

It appears in the last picture that I have cut to much material off in the center, that is due to the ends being to FAT at this point in my turning, the center is correct diameter. 

I'm certain this is NOT a new idea, but with that said I would like to hear any and ALL comments. I can't be offended. 

Dale


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Nfl football build*

I just posted the latest pictures of my finger jig in the PROJECT SHOWCASE section. 

Thanks for viewing,

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Nfl football build*

Posting build pictures in a few minutes in the PROJECT SHOWCASE section. 

As always, comments are welcome.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Just added more pic's in the PROJECT SHOWCASE section.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

Just to make it more convenient to get there, here is a link to the
*WALNUT NFL FOOTBALL PROJECT*.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

I can only imagine that you good TURNERS are laughing at my jig, and HEY, no problem, but I must tell you it is so cool to be turning, and see the fingers slowly fall into place. 

Sure, I probably didn't need to make the jig, but it worked/works for me. 

Who knows may want to make another sometime, and this will really speed the process. 

I will be making a couple small adjustments to the jig today. The outside fingers as the ball is spinning, tend to want to creep to the side, so I will add a vertical stop to prevent such, pictures will come today. 

I am also going to put a tad of grease on the sides of the fingers so they don't drag on each other. If I were to do the jig over I would make the fingers out of plexi-glass, or something very smooth.

Dale in Indy 

Thank You Bill


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

I like your jig, but then maybe I'm not a good turner.:laughing:


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

WHY is it, JUST why, do I not believe YOU are NOT a good turner...

Thanks,

Dale in Indy


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

smithbrother said:


> WHY is it, JUST why, do I not believe YOU are NOT a good turner...
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dale in Indy


I have a bumper sticker on my pickup truck that says. "I Brake for Wood". :laughing:


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Nfl football build*

Had a few minutes to get this ball sized. 

1st. pic shows the 1-inch piece I added to the left, it keeps the last finger from wanting to move left off the ball as it is spinning. I angled it so as to create less friction for the finger to fall in place as I removed material. That piece is glued to the lathe bed. 

2nd. pic. is just about there, the camera makes it look FAT, but I can assure you the contour is right on. I need to round both ends a tad more starting approx. 1" back, and then sand. 

My glue joint is very very tight/good, I had some concerns as making two 4" thick pieces isn't a 10-minute task. You just don't bend 4" thick material.

Thanks for viewing,

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Nfl football build*

Haven't forgotten this football build. I have been super busy, and with the shop :smile:redo, well, I'm getting close to getting with the program again.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

You need to have it ready by the opening kickoff of the Super Bowl. Tell the kicker to wear steel toed shoes. :laughing:


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

AMEN !

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Nfl football build*

I just posted pic's of my shop in the PRODUCT SHOWCASE section. 

I will be back on the FOOTBALL Saturday,

Thanks,

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

I just posted progress pictures in the PRODUCT SHOWCASE section.

Thanks, 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Nfl football build*

Just posted more progress pic's in the PROJECT SHOWCASE section.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Nfl football build*

Pictures just added in PROJECT SHOWCASE,

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

More pic's posted in PROJECT SHOWCASE.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Just posted in PROJECT SHOWCASE section my test making of the lacing out of copper wire.

Dale in Indy


----------



## maple man (Dec 21, 2012)

smithbrother said:


> Just posted in PROJECT SHOWCASE section my test making of the lacing out of copper wire. Dale in Indy


 I hope your football is inflated correctly. Lol


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

YEP,,,,, I took it along with my jig to the Central Indiana Woodworkers meeting Wednesday night, and many commented on how heavy it is, and SOLID, no softness here.

Our meetings normally draw approx. 100 attendees. Very nice well organized group.

I just yesterday finished a arty gift for our minister, so now will be back on the FOOTBALL. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Just posted pic's in PROJECT SHOWCASE.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

More pic's posted in PROJECT SHOWCASE.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

More steps/pictures of FOOTBALL in PROJECT SHOWCASE.

Thank You,

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

I just posted pic's in the PROJECT SHOWCASE.

Probably my next to last post on the FOOTBALL.

Tomorrow when the sun is out I will take photo's with a clean white background,

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Nfl football build*

Final pic's posted in PROJECT SHOWCASE.

Until we meet again, Thanks for viewing,

Dale L. Smith
Indy


----------



## dogfather (Feb 9, 2015)

knika said:


> Try this guy. You may have to contact him for special sizes. I get kiln dried black walnut from him.
> 
> Jack
> 
> http://www.gvwp.net/


great link, thanks


----------

